# off-season scuba diving trips. anyone done it?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I really want to go south during this summer to see some reefs in person. I'm wondering if anyone knows how would I get licensed for scuba diving? Is it international certification?

Also, does anyone have a favourite place? Where do people book their trips?
Any tips about traveling to central america during the off season?


----------

